# 08 bmw X3 misfire issues



## Trever530 (21 d ago)

Hey I’m new to this forum. I’ve been a reader for a long time.
So my 08 x3 is misfiring on 4 5 and 6. I’ve scanned it many times 
I’ve read up on it from a few forums and haven’t found the issue. 
what I’ve done to it
Spark plugs 
Coils
Injectors
O2s (all of them)
Vvt motor and sensor (valve cover in process)
Vanos
Camshaft position 
MAF
DISA (2)
Compression test
Grounding on coils
New battery 

a few other little things as well that I can’t think of right this second. What happened was it was driving normally (a little rough) figured it was due for a tune up. Just got the car about a month prior and used the x3 as a weekend car for the kids. I was driving and then I lost power (performance) so I pulled over and ended up limping it to a hill but couldn’t get it to go up so towed it home. 
no the valves aren’t bent and the rings are good
So at this point I’m not sure what’s going on with it. It’s been a massive headache for a good 6 months. Please help me figure this out. I have a donor car for parts if needed.


----------



## iZoomie (Aug 12, 2021)

holey schmoley, I was going to come here to tell you to check the coils. You;ve gon way past my skills. Good luck


----------

